
ObjectBox Go: Efficient object-oriented IoT database released in version 1.0 - thomaslewis
https://github.com/objectbox/objectbox-go#
======
thomaslewis
See here for performance benchmarks: [https://objectbox.io/go-1-0-release-and-
performance-benchmar...](https://objectbox.io/go-1-0-release-and-performance-
benchmarks/)

